# 05 in person!



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Well my local dealer got in an 05 today. Red on red. Sorry to say but I was dissappointed. It looks better in pics.
Being accustomed to seeing the big, muscular scoops 
on my Ram Air T/A left me squinting to see these tiny scoops.
It wasn't ready to be test driven yet. So I'm not sure if I'll fall
in love with the car yet or not. I'm betting I can wait until my 40th birthday in Oct. and pick one up for under $30k. Sorry guys, the looks still aren't there. If the Vette is selling slow with all its bells buttons and whistles and 400 Hp , the GTO will still be a slow seller again for sure. Maybe the 18 inch wheels will help.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't get it... How big do hood scoops need to be before the car gets the "look"?

It's starting to irritate me when I read magazines, or hear people talk about the GTO's bland styling. I think everyone is still a little shell-shocked with the appearance of the Lancer Evolution, and anything that doesn't scream out "rice rocket" looks bland. 

Grr, if someone wants to make their GTO stand out in the Fast and Furious crowd, just spend a few hundred bucks on neon tubes, big aluminum wings, and flamethrower kits. Honestly.


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

:willy: :agree :willy: :willy: :seeya:


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

:willy: I hate the rice rocket look. I really want one these GTO's. I'm almost sure I'll be picking one up at a steal in a couple of months. My G35 has a look, not ricer, but a look. The new vette has it. My Ram Air T/A Vert gets stares and people ask me about it all the time, it's a unique car. The GTO just wont quite get that kinda attention. It could, have you seen some of the aftermarket hoods? I just dont get what GM is thinking. Just my opinion.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

The look of my GTO is growing on me! More importantly, I love driving it and the interior is comfortable. Now I think my T/A seats suck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

*tuners beware!!!!!*

look out for the bland dodge stratus,code enforcement,cavalier looking,
wonder from down unda!!! my holden goat will smoke your overbuilt
big rimmed trash can muffler no back pressure piece of cheap jap crap
good day "bait"


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

huh? you on something


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

> look out for the bland dodge stratus,code enforcement,cavalier looking,


I love it....very nicely put


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree he is def on something :cool


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

:agree


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Well honestly guys a ton of people have said the car is a bit on the bland side. It is opinion but many have said it. Whatever. I like the car Red on Red with the SAP. Anyway else TO ME is a bit bland looking. I have a picture of a black 04 on my desk at work and well if you look at it quick it could be mistaken for other Pontiacs. Some like the planer look which is cool. 

I think the more people that do not like the GTO still after the 05 comes out is better for me cause then I will get a red on red 05 for much cheaper. :cool


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

II-Savy said:


> Well honestly guys a ton of people have said the car is a bit on the bland side. It is opinion but many have said it. Whatever. I like the car Red on Red with the SAP. Anyway else TO ME is a bit bland looking. I have a picture of a black 04 on my desk at work and well if you look at it quick it could be mistaken for other Pontiacs. Some like the planer look which is cool.
> 
> I think the more people that do not like the GTO still after the 05 comes out is better for me cause then I will get a red on red 05 for much cheaper. :cool


Too much red, IMO. Black on red = the best combo. Oh wait, what do you know, that's what I have.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Yea...the first time I saw those seats I went YEA WOW! Kinda too much...and I like it.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

blue leather, red leather, i'll take either one.

wish they made black on blue, that would be perfect.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> I don't get it... How big do hood scoops need to be before the car gets the "look"?
> 
> It's starting to irritate me when I read magazines, or hear people talk about the GTO's bland styling. I think everyone is still a little shell-shocked with the appearance of the Lancer Evolution, and anything that doesn't scream out "rice rocket" looks bland.
> 
> Grr, if someone wants to make their GTO stand out in the Fast and Furious crowd, just spend a few hundred bucks on neon tubes, big aluminum wings, and flamethrower kits. Honestly.


hey now, wangs and such are dumb, but flamethrower kits are a thing of beauty. It was all the rage in the 50's and so on, most of you were alive back then....you remember


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Does the Cosmos purple have purple seats?


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I think it was only black, blue or red.


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

ramairws6 said:


> look out for the bland dodge stratus,code enforcement,cavalier looking,
> wonder from down unda!!! my holden goat will smoke your overbuilt
> big rimmed trash can muffler no back pressure piece of cheap jap crap
> good day "bait"


Dude...whatever :willy:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

BigJim said:


> Does the Cosmos purple have purple seats?


Yes.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

ok thanks. That would almost be too much for me though purple/purple, But this is why we live in the U.S.A.! :cheers


----------



## ShahulX (Jan 3, 2005)

i think im gonna do Black/red or Blue/Blue .... not sure, I know I want the Appearance package... maybe w/o the spoiler....

I am coming from an Evolution... not the kind of attention I wanted ... boy racers revving and cops staring... and girls looking elsewhere.... hopefully the GTO will fix 2 outta 3 of those

-shu


----------



## Bob Mc 2316 (Feb 1, 2005)

To each his own on interior/exterior combinations, but I like the sleeper factor in the styling! I can't wait for the first 05 stang to pull up next to me!


----------

